# Cauterizing skin tear



## jerijoa (Aug 18, 2010)

We had a patient in our family practice office today with skin tears, which our doctor cauterized. Does anyone know a procedure code that would fit that scenario? Thank you!


----------



## ewinnacott (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like it might fall under the repair codes so maybe a 12020 would work or a code in the 120xx series


----------



## courtney_stutler (Aug 19, 2010)

Check out CPT 17250


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 19, 2010)

17250 is for Chemical cauterization (i.e. silver nitrate) of granulation tissue or "proud flesh" - exuberant or excessive healing tissue.  It would not be appropriate for cauterization of skin tears.  The 120XX series does include cauterization without closure of superficial wounds (which is how skin tears would be seen).  Based on the site and the total length per site, you could use these codes.

Hope this helps,


----------



## bhunt (Sep 25, 2012)

*silver nitrate*

Does silver nitrate count as cauterization for a simple repair of a wound not closed?


----------

